# HELP!!! Betta Wholesale??????



## Sub Zer0 (Sep 22, 2012)

Do any of you know how much it costs to buy 50 male bettas from a wholesaler because I need it for my business class.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Most places I know will negotiate a discount for 50+ bettas. I say your best bet is to go on Aquabid.com, contact a few sellers there, and explain you need to know for a school assignment. I have a feeling most will be kind enough to offer you a rough quote.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Um. I can't figure out why you need 50 bettas for a class.... But more importantly, what are you going to do with them AFTER the class is over?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

+1 

Is it for a paper assignment? Or do you actually NEED to have 50 bettas in the classroom?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

says he needs to know how much it COSTS for 50 male bettas from a wholesaler not that he needs to BUY 50 male bettas...........


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, that's what Laki asked for clarification on.  Would be interesting to hear more about the assignment. It involves bettas, after all. LOL


----------



## Sub Zer0 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah what Stone said because I have an entrepreneur class and in that class we need to make up a business so i chose to have a pet shop. I just wanted to know how much it will cost to buy 50 male bettas from a wholesaler because I need a resaler's license to know how much it'll cost me to buy it, and I also need to sell it for an exact price in order to give me a profit. So i'm not actually going to buy it, just wanted to know how much it'll cost.


----------

